# india



## burhanadin (20 مارس 2011)

إخوانى في الله.....السلام عليكم اولا إخوانى الاعزاء أريد أن أعرف أي شىء عن هذا التخصص الهندسة المدنية ماذا يحتوي هذا العلم أرجوكم أريد أن أعرف كل شىء عنه.
السلام عليكم


----------

